
IPhone Web Apps: Scrolls Like Molasses - blasdel
http://carpeaqua.com/2009/11/30/web-apps-scrolls-like-molasses/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+carpeaqua+%28carpeaqua%29
======
storborg
I think it would be possible to do this yourself (adjust the scroll
acceleration/velocity) by using a constant size-viewport and implementing the
scrolling in javascript. I haven't tried it myself, but the
touch(start|move|end) events are pretty fast.

